# how to find a tree climber



## tahufford61 (Jul 30, 2006)

In response to one of my earlier questions, someone mentioned a tree climber, are they hard to find, I live in central pennsylvania and I heard of them, but never seen one in action.


----------



## tahufford61 (Jul 30, 2006)

I meant to hire on as a employee of mine!


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> In response to one of my earlier questions, someone mentioned a tree climber, are they hard to find, I live in central pennsylvania and I heard of them, but never seen one in action.


Never seen one in action? And you want to hire one?, hmmmm.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 31, 2006)

clearance said:


> Never seen one in action? And you want to hire one?, hmmmm.



And he supposedly has a tree 'cutting' business..........mmmmmmmmm.:monkey: 

Trev


----------



## Climb020 (Jul 31, 2006)

He must just be doing a summer school project or something. Or this is one hell of a joke.


----------



## woodville (Jul 31, 2006)

Tye fishing line to a six pack of beer and slowly drag it behind your car. Now understand many will be attracted so you must follow up with the second part of the test. Once a nice pack chases after the beer speedup until you start to lose them then stop and toss the beer way up high in a tree. The first one up is your man!


----------



## tahufford61 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Misunderstandings here*

When I mention that I needed to hire a tree climber, I didn't mean it as if I was working a summer job or a hell of a joke. What I was trying to say and apparently it didn't come across like I wanted it to, is that I am considering, hiring a tree climber. It seems to me that a lot of tree company's have this kind of employee and it seems to me that it might be beneficial for me to hire one. It is not every day that I bump into someone that does tree climbing, and in my area that I live most of us use bucket trucks. That is why I ask about the difficulty in finding someone in that certain field of work.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you haven't needed one up till now, why hire one?

I do find it odd though. Around here we get more climbing jobs than we do bucket jobs. 

Teach your bucket man to climb. 

Leave the climbing jobs for other companies.


----------



## Munkee feet (Sep 14, 2006)

*tree climber for hire*

I say keep looking around or run an add in the tree industry magasines. That is my niech. That is one only needs to hire a climber. Most trees that I do, do not need huge trucks, grinders and forman to accompolish the task. I am not a certified arborist but I follow all ANSI standards! We can also give great prices because our overhead is much lower.
Tom


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 14, 2006)

*you found 'em*

If you want to hire a tree climber be prepared to shell out big bucks. We make at least 50./hr and as you have seen here most of us are wisea$$es


----------



## Climb020 (Sep 14, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> If you haven't needed one up till now, why hire one?
> 
> Teach your bucket man to climb.



That could be your best bet and possibly the least expensive if you can send them to an outside climbing school to teach them the basics. I don't know how big your buckets are but I know I have climbed out a bucket many of times to reach what the bucket guys couldn't. It seems that you don't need a full time cliber if you haven't had one so why even look just find out if one of your current guys are interesting in learning. And by throwing them an extra dollar or two an hour will be lest costly for hiring one around $25-35 an hour.


----------



## Blackbeard76 (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you near any aggie schools? Some of them teach forestry. Give them a call. Talk to the dept head. See if there are any accomplished climbers who are ready to work in the field. Or contact your state's arborist asscoation.
I'm at school now and a bunch if the kids in my program went to Norfolk aggie here in Mass. Most of em have there own climbing gear and have worked through the summer as climbers. I don't know if that helps.Problem I see with this route is that you not being a climber you really can't judge if they are workin safe and efficiently. However that could still be the case if you hire a so called "tree veteran". I can glue cotton to my a$$ and call myself a rabbit, doesn't mean I am. Anyways best of luck with your business.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 15, 2006)

I know a guy that runs a tree service. He usually hires the climber only for teh real technical trims and removals. We used to have a member here by the name of Skwerl from C. Florida that did the contract climbs. A good climber does make good money, I'd say the $50/hr or 200/day minimum whichever is greater sounds about right from what I've herd here.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*are u still lookin 4 a climber?*

send me a message i can most likely help u opcorn:


----------



## Reasonable Tree Service (Jan 20, 2016)

OTG BOSTON said:


> *you found 'em*
> 
> If you want to hire a tree climber be prepared to shell out big bucks. We make at least 50./hr and as you have seen here most of us are wisea$$es



http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes373013.htm



http://work.chron.com/tree-climber-paid-14724.html
*Median Wages*
According to a United States Bureau of Labor Statistics study, 38,530 professional tree trimmers and pruners in 2011 made a median annual salary of $31,320 per year, or $15.05 per hour. The bottom 10 percent in this group earned an estimated $19,880 per year, or $9.56 per hour, while the top 10 percent made an estimated $49,550 per year, or $23.82 per hour. The survey excluded self-employed climbers and those who primarily performed landscaping and grounds-keeping duties.


----------



## greengreer (Jan 21, 2016)

A median of $15/hr?! That plain sucks! Let's pay fastfood workers that so I can sell all my climbing gear and start flipping burgers. 
Seriously though, around here a profficient climber with his own gear that can show up to work on time and sober makes $20-25 hr. ISA cert and CDL should have you at or above $30. 
That is not just climbing or not just on the jobsite. that's from the time you show up to the time you go home, whether humping brush or humping up a rope. 
contract climbers tend to be $50 an hr or 200 for the half day 400 for the day.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 21, 2016)

Just buy a lift and not worry about a climber. Works for us.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 21, 2016)

Menchhofer said:


> Just buy a lift and not worry about a climber. Works for us.



Yeah, I'm sure it does.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jan 21, 2016)

tahufford61 said:


> In response to one of my earlier questions, someone mentioned a tree climber, are they hard to find, I live in central pennsylvania and I heard of them, but never seen one in action.




And they say I am crazy? For ****'s sake ! Listen bub, you wanna find a tree climber? Look deep into the constitution of yer own constitution, if a tree climber ain't there then you'll be better off to stop looking.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 22, 2016)

It's one thing to find one, but the real satisfaction comes from catching and putting him in a bottle or aquarium.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 22, 2016)

Back in the 80's and 90's, I got between $100 a day and up too $350 a day,,
I think with all the reg's, those day's are pretty much over. I did it for 28 years and made good money, but it does take a toll. I was smart and at 40 years old I took a good job. 
My demographic is much different then most on here, but a contract climber these days need to find a niche.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 23, 2016)

I think you were really smart to seize a management position opportunity.
You are probably less smart now, than you were back then, but nothing to worry too much about......yet.
Guys that give you grief (not me, of course) about the infamous hitch pin incident are just jealous, is all!


----------

